# How to Handle Thieving Sub's??



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

john elliott said:


> I should hope that you speak in jest, otherwise.........
> 
> John


that post is as serious as LB Condulet's post...but i'll be glad to play along:whistling

edit to add- this is what's wrong with this world...if you thought for one minute my post wasn't in jest, then one would have to assume that you didn't believe the prior posts were in jest either...so, you are ok with a couple of guys beating eachother, shooting eachother, kneeing eachother in the nutsack...but the second there is a vague remark regarding a cat, you get all in a furball huff...

go away now...i'm really bothered by your lack of compassion for human beings...


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

mahlere said:


> so, you are ok with a couple of guys beating eachother, shooting eachother, kneeing eachother in the nutsack...


I certainly didn't say I was OK with any kind of violence. I detest violence of any kind. I understand that it is a natural reaction, and often the first reaction, to certain types of situation but it is one that we should all work hard to suppress.

Norrrm's reaction is typical of the darker side of human nature, _even the thought _of somebody stealing his stuff is enough to have him issuing specific threats of violence, though, as you pointed out in your posts, they were silly threats because they required all the recipients of his violence to be less well equipped to deal with it than he is. In his example all it needed was somebody who is 6'6" and Aries

John


----------



## idh-custom bldr (Mar 5, 2008)

*super electrician*



> i don't have a pic of LB "Super Electrician" Condulet...but I did find one of his father the Tom "Super Plumber" Warner...


good one ! does anyone else have pics of "super electrician" and/or his crew?


----------

